# R16-300 Connection issue RV Camping



## wlee6065 (Aug 18, 2014)

I am camping with my RV trying to connect my R16-300.I have a 3 LNB slimline dish and one coax running to the receiver to the SWM RECEIVER 1 connection on the back of the receiver. I am on sat 101 setup, transponder 1. I cannot seem to get a signal. I am pretty sure the elevation and asmuith is correct.
Any suggestions???? I am frustrated....


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Does your 3-LNB Slimline have ONE or FOUR coax outputs on the back of the LNB assembly? If it's just one, then you also need a "SWM Power Inserter" to use that dish.


----------



## wlee6065 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply, it has 4 outputs. I have used this dish and receiver about 2 years ago and it worked fine... I should have taken notes on how I set it up. Does it matter what receiver input I use on the back of the receiver????

Thanks again...


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

wlee6065 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, it has 4 outputs. I have used this dish and receiver about 2 years ago and it worked fine... I should have taken notes on how I set it up. Does it matter what receiver input I use on the back of the receiver????
> 
> Thanks again...


Yes, It should be on sat 1 if you are just connecting one coax.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

Makes sure you pole is plumb, probably most important part to any easy point, set correct elevation and skew, then should be fairly easy


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It doesn't matter which of the LNB's four outputs you use, but you must use the DVR's SAT1 input.

If you use this DVR on a SWM setup at home, then be sure to perform the full Satellite Setup after you connect the RV/camping dish to the DVR. Select "Multiswitch" BEFORE you select the "Dish Type", even though they're listed in the opposite order. Otherwise the "Multiswitch" setting won't stick.

The dish pointing and alignment tools at http://www.dishpointer.com are very helpful.


----------

